
Dracula Pro - fbnlsr
https://draculatheme.com/pro
======
tbergeron
Why would I pay for a theme that has been free for over 5 years now? Bundling
your free and open source tools and selling them seem like the most crooked
way of building a business. I just don't get the point at all.

> Got laptop stolen, had to reconfigure everything. VSCode settings sync
> anyone? or pushing your .vimrc to a git repository? If you're a developer,
> you definitively know about a hundred different ways of backing up your
> settings.

> License for 3 computers Just WHAT? Is this an April fools?

Don't get me wrong, I love the theme and been using it for years but that's
not the proper way of asking for financial support. I'd pay for a Patreon, or
any kind of other financial support instead, before buying this kind of
unreasonably expensive package.

~~~
nitinreddy88
How it's different from Sublime. Sublime by default free to use, however it
has Dev channel where you need to pay to use it.

Everyone who has creativity, can sell their products on their own wish. Love
it, buy it. Not interested, ignore it. But this sort of criticism is not
expected!

~~~
ternaryoperator
>Everyone who has creativity, can sell their products on their own wish.

Agreed. But HN isn't really the place to promote your for-pay products.

------
mikl
> I carefully selected 4 monospaced programming fonts that fit perfectly with
> Dracula PRO.

What does that mean? Is he just bundling some free fonts, or did he actually
license some commercial fonts?

Rather fishy that it’s so vague on details.

------
geekrax
Creator on the sales of this: "From $0 to $20,145.92 in 2 months with a side
project

A thread... [https://t.co/8Sb9ZprsQT"](https://t.co/8Sb9ZprsQT")

~~~
virtualritz
As someone who studied typography and who knows color by heart from both the
scientific as well as the artistic side I can't believe people fall for the
mumbo jumbo written on this page.

------
gullyfur
Nice color theme, but $49 for three computers seems a bit high when comparing
to what's available in the market.

~~~
nichos
That's the "intro price", the regular price is $79! I don't fault the dev for
trying to make money on this, but I don't see this making much money,
especially for editors like Vim.

And what's to stop someone from knocking this off? Can you copyright a color
theme?

~~~
redwall_hp
When your color scheme costs as much as Sublime Text...maybe you should lay
off whatever you're smoking.

~~~
tuananh
it's insane when it cost more than a complete IDE (eg: Webstorm is $59 a year)

------
syspec
If you use Intelli-J IDE's you should check out
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8006-material-theme-
ui](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8006-material-theme-ui) "Dracula Pro"
looks a lot like this with a different font (which is also an option in
Material Theme)

------
des429
"Hand-picked Typography"

lol

As opposed to, ya know, computer-picked typography? what is this?

~~~
fbnlsr
No mention on what's picked also. That's a shame.

99% certain it's Fira Code, Ubuntu Mono, IBM Plex and Hasklig.

------
bario12
If I manage to get the actual color hex codes, can I create themes based on
them? No copyright involving colors, correct?

------
screenbeard
Do I need to buy this just to find out which fonts they're recommending?

~~~
mikl
Fira Code appears to be one of them, at least that is used on the website. A
handcrafted recommendation of mine would be to try Iosevka
([https://typeof.net/Iosevka/](https://typeof.net/Iosevka/) ) or Input
([https://input.fontbureau.com/](https://input.fontbureau.com/) ). I really
like the narrow-width fonts, lets you fit more code on screen.

~~~
screenbeard
They're the ones I'm already using. I want to know what I'm missing out on!
I've never seen Input though, so thanks for that.

------
crimsonalucard
He cited color theory. Isn't color theory made up of an arbitrary choice of
three colors? Additionally the color spectrum is one dimensional because it's
really just frequency of light.

Geometric symmetry on an arbitrary mapping of the actual one dimensional
concept of color to a two dimensional plane doesn't really "improve" anything.
If you like it, you like it because of your opinion, please don't cite any
pseudo science to make your case.

~~~
syspec
If you use Intelli-J IDE's you should check out
[https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8006-material-theme-
ui](https://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/8006-material-theme-ui)

"Dracula Pro" looks a lot like this with a different font (which is also an
option in Material Theme)

~~~
syspec
oops, didn't mean to post as a reply

